# White Rock Freight House, by Monroe



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Long time, no posts. but here is a structure I built recently:

White Rock FreightHouse by Monroe Models.

The kit









Unboxed









The first weathering using 'Weather it' by A-west (see  this topic









The 'insides' / backsides got a coating of a gray primer 









First I did the loading dock. I used PS boxcar red, SP lettering gray and Tie brown in a mix to try to get a creosotish 'look'. Then I used sand paper to wear it down.


















I believe the steps need a little bit more sanding, but otherwise I'm happy with the result.










Then I begun assembling the structure, cheating to get the right corners...









The structure has been painted with SP lettering gray and the trimmings with E/L Gray (NYC-ish scheme...) 

To roughen the painting a bit further, I've used a Dremel 'steel brush'









In a MRR magazine I read about a neat trick to lift panels: One uses a blade to carefully lift individual panels. I think it does the trick...






















































The doors have gotten an initial wash of grimmy black, than I brushed on Humbrols 27003 (a color one can polish!).









Then I put on the decals, and added som rust and a wash of Grimmy black again. Alas I didn't succeed with the decals. Wood is a different story than plastic...[B)]
The paddlocks are painted with Humbrol #12


----------



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

The corrugated plate roof has now been glued in place. the copper sheet was cut in 1/2" * 1" pieces and painted a light gray color. Then glued in place slighly overlaping. 
The rust is made up of different combinations of: PS roof brown, rust and zinc chromate.
(later I gave the roof a wash of good ol'e 'grimy black' [8D])









And with the doors in place:









Some lights (1,5 volts + brass lampshades from Miniatronics) as well: 









I hid the wires in black straws glued to the inside of the building:









And a sign glued in place (after sanding it with a P600 paper...).









I scribed panels and used a needle. About 500 or so pounce/pricks later...I'll have to get me a pounce wheel []


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Great work, nicely done. The detail is amazing that you have brought to life.

I am definitely interested in a kit like this, even though I don't model North American I'm sure it could be used just about anywhere. I took a look at Monroe's site and there is some interesting stuff there.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice job!!! :thumbsup:

I have never even tried to build a building yet since I do not have a layout, but I was wondering, how long does it take for you to make a set look that real?

I am not really a patient person, and I do not know if I would ever be able to sit down and create a masterpiece like this...


----------



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys 

I think this kit could be made to fit just about anywhere!

It took me about 8-10 hours to make this kit. A lot of the time is waiting for things to dry. This was my 2nd attempt at building wood structures, they are not that hard


----------



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Freight House*



ulf999 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> >I think this kit could be made to fit just about anywhere!
> 
> ...


----------



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

*More on Freight House*



ulf999 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I think this kit could be made to fit just about anywhere!
> 
> ...


----------



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 
They are all precut in one piece, so just add some paint and glue 'em together  Fairly easy!


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> Great work, nicely done. The detail is amazing that you have brought to life.
> 
> I am definitely interested in a kit like this, even though I don't model North American I'm sure it could be used just about anywhere. I took a look at Monroe's site and there is some interesting stuff there.


I agree with tworail. VERY VERY NICE JOB!


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

simply incredible! My painting skills have a long way to go


----------



## cpfan (Jan 23, 2008)

VERY NICE job!! The building doesn't appeal to me, but the pictures/technique/info are wonderful. Thank you, Steve


----------



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, here are a few more shots. This structure is to be placed on one of my modules.
I haven't found a suitable topic to put this kind of work in, so here is a link to it...


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

That looks fantastic. Once again great job.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I love the trucks!!

And, everything else looks amazing too!


----------



## fetrock (Oct 29, 2009)

Me like too Ulf...jag har en liknande Ford pick-up...Model Master tror jag???


----------

